# Non-Bontrager Wheels



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

Was wondering how many of you are running non-Bontrager wheels on your Madones and the reasons you moved away from the stock Bontrager hoops. Also, feel free to share pics of your bikes. Thanks.


----------



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

To clarify the OP, who is running wheels (ie.Zipp, Easton, SRAM) other than Bontrager on their Madones?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I just switched my new 6 Series from the RXL's that shipped with it to my DA/OP's I built up last summer. I tried the RXL's for 500 miles, and then tried the OP's to see if there was a difference. I think the DA hubs are considerably smoother and easier to service - plus the DT Swiss spokes are too easy to find a replacement compared to the nice white blade spokes the RXL's came with. The DA hub is also quieter, and I don't think I have sacrificed anything weight wise either.

FWIW - I had horrible luck with the 2008-09 RL's - I cracked 3 rims in 9k miles, and I'm a fairly light weight (5'10" & 150 lbs) rider that sticks to paved roads and does not race. That's why I built the DA/OP's to begin with - reliable/durable/light/easy to maintain replacement to the RL's.


----------



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nor Cal

Do you know how much your DA/OP combo weighs? Do you have photos of your bike to share? Thanks for your reply. I'm thinking about upgrading from the RL's that came on my 5.2.


----------



## cwmbikes (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 2008 model which I am running Mavic SL Premiums. The stock wheels were not stiff enough for me. I start the season at around 215 pounds and end the season just below 200 pounds. A good friend of mine is running HEDs, don't know why.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

I sent an email to bontrager about the Race wheelset and complained about how they flex. they hooked up me up with last years RXL aero stating that the large rim size would help limit flex and the dtswiss hubs are way better then the stock onces. i also have a 5 year warrenty on these bad boys and they only cost around 400. look into that before you drop 800 or more on the DA set. i have 2k on the wheels and im 190-195. depends on the beer.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

I had the RL coming on my 2009 Madone 5.2 change them for the RXL put 7000 km on them on rough mountain road and nothing move'd yet. And like the wheels .Plenty stiff for me i'm 165lb


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

DA 7850 tubeless on my 6.9. Too many failures with the Bontragers. Trek uses them to hit a price point.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I have a pre-Madone, 2004 5900sl, Project 1. I started with Bonty RxL Aeros but found the 16 spokes too flexy for my 200#. I now have a set of Rolf Prima Elans (RS for the rear) and a set of Easton EA90SL's. Both of those sets work well for my weight.

Here is a pic with the Rolfs.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Wheelman55 said:


> DA 7850 tubeless on my 6.9. Too many failures with the Bontragers. Trek uses them to hit a price point.


6.9 usualy coming with xxxlite wheels and you had problems with them ?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Odd question, but okay: Running Reynolds, Mavics and Bontragers. Nothing against the Bontys (I have several sets of Race Lights and Race X Lights), but there are other choices. Basically, ride what you want to. 

Me personally, I like to run a more aero wheelset so I run Mavic Cosmic Carbones or Reynolds 46s (They were formerly Assaults, but I have completely rebuilt them: relaced spokes at 2x both sides in the rear, with heavier Comp 2 spokes and non-alloy nipples, plus a better rear hub (DT240). 

The Carbones are "heavy," in the 1800 gram range, but have an awesome Mavic hub and just disappear at speed. The Reynolds are okay: Not too bad at 1500 grams for a deep section clincher, but honestly, I have never been thrilled with them. I disliked the rear when it was a stock Assault, and have since rebuilt it twice. It is serviceable now, but as I said, there are better offerings, just maybe not at its original weight/pricepoint.

zac


----------



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Think I'm going to give Easton EC90 SL tubulars a try. Anyone have experience with these wheels?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry no picts of new bike with DA/OP rims....daughter has digicam...

Here's a pict of my 2008 5.2 Madone with the rims:


----------

